# Vice City loading problem



## nHat (Nov 13, 2003)

I searched the forums but I couldn't find the answer. My problem is the Vice City doesn't start at all. It shows the sandtimer but then nothing happens. If I am very lucky it loads but I have to be reaaally lucky. 

I tried reinstalling it doesnt work. I tried doing autorun and it doesn't work. I also tried to click on the .exe in the installation folder and it still won't work.

All the newest drivers for my videocard, directx9 etc are installed.

My system is

Windows XP Home
AMD XP 2200+
Geforce 4200TI
512 DDR Ram

I would really appreciate it if someone could help.


----------



## GazmanAus (Apr 27, 2001)

Try this first:

*GTA Vice City has what is known as a "Settings File." This file is made when you start the game for the first time and adjusts your game settings based on your current hardware and Windows settings. If you change your hardware--a new graphics card, for example--or a setting in Windows is changed (resolution, hardware acceleration, sometimes software or "drivers") your game will not start back up because the settings file does not match the current settings. To fix this, simply delete the settings file for the game with the attached instructions and the game will start with no problem. A new settings file will be created to replace the one you deleted.

Instructions:

--Double click on the My Documents folder
--Double click on the folder labeled GTA Vice City User Files
--Delete the file named "gta_vc.set""*


----------



## nHat (Nov 13, 2003)

Thank you GazmanAus it worked!


----------



## GazmanAus (Apr 27, 2001)

It did?!

Wow.

Somedays I surprise myself.


----------



## AiC Freak (Apr 11, 2008)

I had the Same Exact Problem, Thanks


----------

